# Menstrual Cramps



## Sina

INTJellectual said:


> You're welcome
> 
> A local brand name _Efficascent Oil (Methyl Salicylate Camphor + Menthol - with eucalyptus oil)_ is what I use whenever my cramps hit or if I needed muscle relaxation. It's good. Hot compress also helps if the pain is too unbearable. I feel sorry that your pain is doubled. Do you still feel that pain until now? Some over the counter drug like paracetamol ibuprofen, or mefenamic acid also helps in relieving the pain, but it's best to see an OB-Gyne if you feel that your cramp pain is not normal.
> 
> Do you still wear IUD up to now?


Could you tell me more about this MSC+Menthol suggestion? How does it work to reduce cramping?

Yes, I do feel it. It's not as bad as my teen years. And, I do have the IUD in place lol.


----------



## petite libellule

I just pop 8 ibuprofen like tic tacs for the two days they last.
They're brutal but not bad enough for anything beyond damaging my liver.


----------



## countrygirl90

milti said:


> Well, sorry if this is TMI but I'm a woman ad I have awful cramps when my period comes around.
> 
> What does one do to alleviate the terrible cramps? They're the kind that leave me doubled over, holding my tummy. Oh, and not to mention the irritability and anger that comes with them! I tend to sleep later at night and wake up later in the day, and I wake up all cranky and on the verge of tears. Even my voice takes on a higher, more grating, close-to-tears pitch that my family absolutely HATES.
> 
> I've tried warm herbal tea (basil) and drinking lots of water, and have FORCED myself to stay away from fried chips, which have been this month's craving and weakness. It hasn't helped. The worst part is there isn't even that much blood, just painful twisting tummy muscles and aching legs.
> 
> I hate this, sometimes I have a normal, no-fuss time and sometimes it just hits me like a damn tidal wave. I need suggestions.


Ok, this is the best and sure remedy to cure menstrual cramps without side-effects of chemical or western medicines and I can assure you this because it really works on me .Take 4 dates and 4 cashew-nuts, crush them ,powder them or take it in their natural form along with a glass of milk everyday prior to one week of your due date for menstrual cycles till the days it continues ,this will not only prevent cramps but help in increasing blood iron and bring glow to your body .Try it and then tell me if it does not works .
Also my mothers usually insists me on drinking water boiled with _Ajjwain_ seeds ,though I don't like it very much but that helps in preventing stomachache too and PS it helps in increasing my appetite and metabolism too because otherwise I don't feel like eating much usually.
And I know you are a caffeine addict LOL as you have declared so many times in your other posts ,so you need to cut down your caffeine consumption too because too much caffeine is one of the reasons why women get painful menstrual cramps .


----------



## milti

countrygirl90 said:


> Ok, this is the best and sure remedy to cure menstrual cramps without side-effects of chemical or western medicines and I can assure you this because it really works on me .Take 4 dates and 4 cashew-nuts, crush them ,powder them or take it in their natural form along with a glass of milk everyday prior to one week of your due date for menstrual cycles till the days it continues ,this will not only prevent cramps but help in increasing blood iron and bring glow to your body .Try it and then tell me if it does not works .
> Also my mothers usually insists me on drinking water boiled with _Ajjwain_ seeds ,though I don't like it very much but that helps in preventing stomachache too and PS it helps in increasing my appetite and metabolism too because otherwise I don't feel like eating much usually.
> And I know you are a caffeine addict LOL as you have declared so many times in your other posts ,so you need to cut down your caffeine consumption too because too much caffeine is one of the reasons why women get painful menstrual cramps .


Yeah, I like dates! I usually eat dates with honey during that week and it helps. Balances out the digestion aspect as well.

I haven't tried hot water with _ajwain_, but hot water in general also feels very soothing, and with a bit of honey in it it's yum. I like taking a lot of yogurt with _jeera_ powder in it. It tastes nice and cools my tummy down.

I try to have less tea during that time but man I'm addicted.  My mother gives me herbal tea, plain hot water with _tulsi _tea-leaves or ginger.


----------



## ilphithra

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I just pop 8 ibuprofen like tic tacs for the two days they last.
> They're brutal but not bad enough for anything beyond damaging my liver.


My max ever was 16 of them in 3 days, 400mg each. 

Ever since I left Portugal, I don't have access to nimesulide pills. As such, I went from 2-4 pills in 3 days to... a bunch of crap that eats up my liver. 

I always act as if I have hepatitis A when having to take all those pills (as in, I do the same I did when I had it as a kid) to help my liver live through that mess. Makes me glad I don't mind eating bland food and gorging on spoons of pure honey for a week...


----------



## INTJellectual

Boss said:


> Could you tell me more about this MSC+Menthol suggestion? How does it work to reduce cramping?
> 
> Yes, I do feel it. It's not as bad as my teen years. And, I do have the IUD in place lol.


It's a liquid green oil with a strong odor (mint or menthol) and when it is rub on the skin, it is very warm, then it cools after it evaporates. That product is always available on the pharmacy at first aid section. It is really for cramps as it is indicated on the bottle, an not only that, it is also for insect bites, stiff neck, gas pains, muscle pains, and pain from over-fatigue. I also use it over my shoulder when it is stiffed, and I must say it is really good for the muscles. It is great in alleviating and lessening of the cramp. Just rub it on your belly for as long as you like and let the oil penetrate through the skin, massage it then feel the heat and warmth of the MSC + menthol to your belly. I picture it works by, softening up the tight muscle.

I assume you have given birth since you use IUD? IUD is not advisable as contraception for those who haven't given birth yet.


----------



## Sina

@_INTJellectual_

Thanks for the elaboration. Actually, I have never been pregnant.


----------



## dragthewaters

Do not have soy products, ever. And try to limit your consumption of nuts. These have phytoestrogens and can make your period worse.

Also, take painkillers as soon as you notice your period. Don't wait for cramps to show up. Take more 6+ hours later, as soon as you get the slightest hint of the pain coming back.


----------



## KateMarie999

Aleve works best for me but apparently bananas help to reduce cramps...


----------



## amanda32

Ib prophen is the only thing that works for me because it is a muscle relaxer so instead of just masking the twisting pain it stops the muscles from tightening in the first place.

Also, staying away from dairy if every kind -- especially Cheese and god forbid cream -- have done wonders.

Drink some red wine too. It will relax you and your muscles, dull the pain and help your bowels to move, which also lessens the cramps for some reason. 

I used to have cramps like yours until I moved to china. Now I barely have any. It's amazing and I'm firmly convinced it has to do with diet. I rarely eat dairy as I said and when I forget and eat a good cheesy pizza during or near menstration, I'm quickly reminded why I no longer do.


----------



## Obscure

I'd appreciate advice and thank you, @milti, for making this thread 

I'm 18, and it's been a year that I have this _severe _cramp down there right when the things starts, the first day.
I tried Panadol few times, wasn't strong enough.
Used to refuse to take pills SINCE 18 scared of the insufficiency of the dose for later on and my time.
But I just had it. I don't enjoy pain. I want somethin good quality knowing the fact that I take Librax (equivalent to Librium) during the night. 
So, this just happened again. I was nervous about it, I took 2 Panadol Extra pills at the evening after 3 hours 2 pills again. Got an overdose, took Librax, thinking it would balance it. So I have only slept an hour during the entire night. 
Right now I'm suffering of a mean insomnia with all my body drugged/light/in the air feeling, yet I CAN'T SLEEP!

So, you know better than drugstore pharmacists, what do you suggest for someone who has abdominal problems already.


----------



## Red Panda

Vampire said:


> I'd appreciate advice and thank you, @milti, for making this thread
> 
> I'm 18, and it's been a year that I have this _severe _cramp down there right when the things starts, the first day.
> I tried Panadol few times, wasn't strong enough.
> Used to refuse to take pills SINCE 18 scared of the insufficiency of the dose for later on and my time.
> But I just had it. I don't enjoy pain. I want somethin good quality knowing the fact that I take Librax (equivalent to Librium) during the night.
> So, this just happened again. I was nervous about it, I took 2 Panadol Extra pills at the evening after 3 hours 2 pills again. Got an overdose, took Librax, thinking it would balance it. So I have only slept an hour during the entire night.
> Right now I'm suffering of a mean insomnia with all my body drugged/light/in the air feeling, yet I CAN'T SLEEP!
> 
> So, you know better than drugstore pharmacists, what do you suggest for someone who has abdominal problems already.


If you have overdosed on paracetamol you'll be dead in like 3 days because it causes liver failure. You have to treat it otherwise it doesn't go away. So are you sure you overdosed? It's unlikely with 4 pills but if you think so you'd better go to the hospital...
Are you sure it's not the caffeine in panadol extra that makes you feel this way?


----------



## Obscure

Red Panda said:


> If you have overdosed on paracetamol you'll be dead in like 3 days because it causes liver failure. You have to treat it otherwise it doesn't go away. So are you sure you overdosed? It's unlikely with 4 pills but if you think so you'd better go to the hospital...
> Are you sure it's not the caffeine in panadol extra that makes you feel this way?


First thank youuu for replying, you know the feeling of this...monthly gift.
I overdosed the pills all together. 4 Panadol Extra in 3 hours is not a joke (I lived it, suffered it)...
But no, I'm not dead, I think it takes more than 6 Panadol Extra pills to send someone to the urgency room.

Tho thank you you reminded me for the liver thing. My abdominal system is pretty fucked up. So I'm already gonna start with the treatment pills for some months (beside the Librax for now)

Sooo what do you suggest as suitable pain killed for me?

Oh and yeah, I contacted my doctor he said it's the caffeine...as you just mentioned.


----------



## FallingSlowly

I have suffered with severe cramps (and PMS on top of that) for most of my life and always thought I would need to put up with it because "that's what it's like". Tried all the usual stuff, Ibuprofen, heat/hot water bottles etc, and they gave a bit of relief, but I was still pretty much wrecked for the first two days. 

Just as an aside: Ibuprofen helps a lot better against menstrual cramps than Paracetamol in most women, so if you still want to self-medicate, you might want to change the pain killer. Pick an NSAID (e.g. Ibuprofen), not Paracetamol (it's renowned for not being very effective against period pain). You can go for the OTC ones if they're strong enough for you (always start with the lowest dose and see how you get on), or your doctor can prescribe something stronger like Naproxen (depends on the country, you might even get it OTC as well). 
Goes without saying that you need to consider what other medication you are taking, if you have any pre-existing conditions etc (especially heart and gastrointestinal diseases). If in doubt, ask your doc or pharmacist.
EDIT: Forgot to say that you should actually start taking a very low dose of painkillers one to two days _before_ your period is due (of course only works if your period is sort of regular). It really helps, and doctors actually recommend it.

I'd seriously recommend to see your doc anyway. Sometimes, hormonal imbalances make the pain worse. I had no pain whatsoever when I took the pill, so if that's something you're ok with, you might want to think about it. Many women take it for PMS, menstrual pain or other conditions, it's not just birth control. I just didn't want to take it anymore at some point, and the pain began again.

Very occasionally, the pain can also be linked to medical conditions like endometriosis. So I'd make a doctor's appointment anyway just to make sure.

Long story short: You *don't *need to put up with it. Effective treatment is available if you ask for it and insist on it not being brushed off as a "minor thing". A bit of period pain is normal. Severe pain that makes you unable to work and leave the bed is not.


----------



## StElmosDream

As a guy interested in both male and female health I always appreciate seeing such openness and supportiveness, thank you for sharing all your stories ladies of PerC.


----------



## Red Panda

Vampire said:


> First thank youuu for replying, you know the feeling of this...monthly gift.
> I overdosed the pills all together. 4 Panadol Extra in 3 hours is not a joke (I lived it, suffered it)...
> But no, I'm not dead, I think it takes more than 6 Panadol Extra pills to send someone to the urgency room.
> 
> Tho thank you you reminded me for the liver thing. My abdominal system is pretty fucked up. So I'm already gonna start with the treatment pills for some months (beside the Librax for now)
> 
> Sooo what do you suggest as suitable pain killed for me?
> 
> Oh and yeah, I contacted my doctor he said it's the caffeine...as you just mentioned.


I don't need painkillers anymore because I take contraceptive pill which has saved me. I used to take panadol extra as well, it was enough for me most of the times. Lonarid is good (paracetamol+caffeine+codeine), don't know if it goes by that name in your country, but it needs prescription because codeine is restricted. It's the only thing that helps me with migraines. Also, Ibuprofen is good, hot water bottles, and maybe you could try some muscle relaxant like buscopan to stop the cramps all together.


----------



## Arya

I take zinc and lugol's iodine solution if I remember before my period starts. If I do, have relatively little pain, and my acne doesn't break out. Otherwise, I'm stuck taking ibuprofen. It works pretty good most of the time, so long as I take two of the normal strength. I suggest fish oil. It reduces inflammation.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

I normally eat lots of chocolate, cry about everything and talk about how much I hate men for not having cramps...

Or just do yoga and take a walk. :tongue:


----------



## Obscure

Red Panda said:


> I don't need painkillers anymore because I take contraceptive pill which has saved me. I used to take panadol extra as well, it was enough for me most of the times. Lonarid is good (paracetamol+caffeine+codeine), don't know if it goes by that name in your country, but it needs prescription because codeine is restricted. It's the only thing that helps me with migraines. Also, Ibuprofen is good, hot water bottles, and maybe you could try some muscle relaxant like buscopan to stop the cramps all together.


I just squeeze all my body in a tight foetus way in the bed on one side to my stomach will be squeezed so I'd feel less pain (or I think it works that way...)
Wooah paracetamol+caffeine+codeine ? caffeine keeps you awake, codeine shuts you down to sleep. Does it really work?
Of course I have noted all this, I will see what can I find later, this time is already almost over.
I don't think codeine needed an approval in the middle East ^.^
Since Codeine is an antipyretic and not a tranquilizer (calmant in french)...


----------



## Obscure

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I normally eat lots of chocolate, cry about everything and talk about how much I hate men for not having cramps...
> 
> Or just do yoga and take a walk. :tongue:


OMG I get extremely hard to live with so I avoid people as much as I can. 
This fuckin days makes me emotional, I react maybe more than an Fe.


----------



## Volant

I don't get cramps, really; I just get really moody. Ibuprofen does help, though, and so does distracting oneself. I tend to play- or want to play- more video games when it's that time of the month. XD


----------



## Red Panda

Vampire said:


> I just squeeze all my body in a tight foetus way in the bed on one side to my stomach will be squeezed so I'd feel less pain (or I think it works that way...)
> Wooah paracetamol+caffeine+codeine ? caffeine keeps you awake, codeine shuts you down to sleep. Does it really work?
> Of course I have noted all this, I will see what can I find later, this time is already almost over.
> I don't think codeine needed an approval in the middle East ^.^
> Since Codeine is an antipyretic and not a tranquilizer (calmant in french)...


Codeine is in small dosage, just to add a bit to the analgesic effect. Caffeine is also in lower dose and not as much as in panadol, it's 400mg paracetamol, 50mg caffeine, 10mg codeine. My sister has very bad periods, she usually screams in pain and can't do anything for the whole day. This drug is one of the few that takes her pain away.


----------



## Obscure

Red Panda said:


> Codeine is in small dosage, just to add a bit to the analgesic effect. Caffeine is also in lower dose and not as much as in panadol, it's 400mg paracetamol, 50mg caffeine, 10mg codeine. My sister has very bad periods, she usually screams in pain and can't do anything for the whole day. This drug is one of the few that takes her pain away.


Ah I meant analgesic not antipyretic lol stupid me 
So what's the proper name of this med?


----------



## Red Panda

Vampire said:


> Ah I meant analgesic not antipyretic lol stupid me
> So what's the proper name of this med?


I don't know in your country... 
Boehringer Ingelheim makes it, but perhaps you could find it by another company.


----------



## Obscure

Red Panda said:


> I don't know in your country...
> Boehringer Ingelheim makes it, but perhaps you could find it by another company.


Thank you for your time ^.^


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Vampire said:


> Wooah paracetamol+caffeine+codeine ? caffeine keeps you awake, codeine shuts you down to sleep. Does it really work?
> .


Taking codeine and/or paracetamol with caffeine is a bad idea at any time..


----------



## Obscure

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Taking codeine and/or paracetamol with caffeine is a bad idea at any time..


Still i agree with you and still I find the idea weird, but...Maybe it's the best time to try it. 
I'm desperate and dead enough


----------



## Red Panda

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Taking codeine and/or paracetamol with caffeine is a bad idea at any time..


it's a specific formula you don't get them separately


----------



## Wonszu

Oh dear, I hear you, sister. 

When I have cramps beside the pain and terrible mood I am always cold for no reason. It can be 30 C outside and I feel like someone put me in a freezer. 

This is how I deal with it - I take one pill of Pyralgina in the worst day - I am so used to the taste that I just chew the pill and then drink a cup of water to fasten an effect. 

After that I am doing everything to keep myself warm - I take long, hot showers and let the flow hit my belly so it will get pretty warm. It really make muscles more relaxed. After that I sit under a blanket with socks on and drink something hot like a tea from spearmint or hot cocoa. Sometimes I fill an empty, plastic bottle with half boiled water and press it to the belly. When this doesn't help my last resort is to run/jump/dance, just do anything that will warm me up. I just grit my teeth and run. A pain will vanish very quickly. 

It works so well that painful cramps stay only one day  After that they sometimes prickle from time to time but it's anything to get angry about. 

Also don't take birth controlling pills. They will mess up with your periods. My friend was taking pills like that and after a while she had to go to a gynaecologist because she started to feel incredible pain in her ovaries. It was worse than any cramps she ever had. Take them only if you really don't want to get pregnant, not to stop the pain.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Red Panda said:


> it's a specific formula you don't get them separately


Oh I know. Co-Codamol but I meant with caffeine. It does the opposite effect to codeine, doesn't it?


----------



## Red Panda

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Oh I know. Co-Codamol but I meant with caffeine. It does the opposite effect to codeine, doesn't it?


The one I'm talking about has 400mg paracetamol, 50mg caffeine and 10mg codeine. I don't know how much the two counter react themselves, but I doubt it happens because it works a hundred times better than just paracetamol+caffeine. It's the only thing that works for my migraines and my sister's terrible period pains. Perhaps the dosages are this way to prevent counter reacting. It doesn't make me drowsy or anything, just takes the pain away better than anything.


----------



## Spades

Hmm, I was going to suggest certain birth control methods. You guys really don't use the pill over there? Interesting. I haven't tried them myself due to fear, but that's the first thing doctors do over here. Do you have access to the Mirena (hormonal) IUD? That's an even better BC method than pills anyway. I didn't enjoy mine due to psychological side-effects though.

Birth control aside, I'd recommend Naproxen or Ibuprofen (not on an empty stomach!). If I'm feeling nauseous already, I take acetaminophen/paracetamol or this product called Midol (PMS). I also make raspberry leaf tea. Could it be PCOS? It is/was in my case. It could also be regular PMS or even PMDD. I know some SSRI's (Zoloft) help with sever PMS/PMDD actually.

I used to have them horrible, my copper IUD actually brought the pain down so I don't have to do much but pop a couple Tylenol, but they are now like 2 weeks long. Back when they were bad, I took unreasonable amounts of Advil. Doctors here will recommend the Pill, particularly Yaz, but the side effects seem horrifying.


----------



## tympanon

- Hot soup
- Hot water bottle
- Hot bath
- Hot shower with boyfriend :')

Basically anything hot and/or orgasmic does the trick here.
Oh. And foods high in iron (meat, chocolate). They really ease the nausea I sometimes have during my period.


----------



## Red Panda

apple pie said:


> - Hot soup
> - Hot water bottle
> - Hot bath
> - Hot shower with boyfriend :')
> 
> Basically anything hot and/or orgasmic does the trick here.
> Oh. And foods high in iron (meat, chocolate). They really ease the nausea I sometimes have during my period.


I don't think it's the iron that helps, chocolate doesn't have that much. Maybe it's just that you fill your stomach.


----------



## tympanon

@Red Panda
I tought dark chocolate contained plenty? (8mg/100g?)
I won't deny that the pleasure of indulging in cravings and the placebo-effect help as well though.


----------



## Red Panda

apple pie said:


> @Red Panda
> I tought dark chocolate contained plenty? (8mg/100g?)
> I won't deny that the pleasure of indulging in cravings and the placebo-effect help as well though.


How much chocolate do you eat each time though? 100g of chocolate is 546 kcal which is a lot, and if it's dark it won't be easy to eat in one seating. Also, it's non-heme iron (from plant) which makes it have low bioavailability (isn't absorbed easily, 5-35% depending on source). So, even if you eat 100g chocolate, at best you'll get around 2.8mg and at worst 0.4mg. Plant sources of iron do not have good bioavailability so it'd probably be at the worst range.
Also, iron is absorbed in the part of the intestine after the stomach (duodenum) and not in the stomach so I don't see how it would help with your nausea unless there is some other mechanism involved.

edit: I found a better source and apparently, non heme iron without any factor that assists in absorption is absorbed at 2-3%, while with some factor (like ascorbic acid) it can be up to 8%. So that would be less than 0.7mg at 100g of chocolate. And also chocolate has manganese and zinc which bind iron and doesn't make it available to absorb.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Sounds like you need a cup o Bhang :wink:


----------



## emmylouise

Ibuprofen, a little something to eat (nothing too heavy though cause it could leave you feeling bloated,) hot water bottle and something to take your mind off of the pain (movie, book, etc....)
Works every time for me


----------



## Kittynip

I get terrible cramps for the first two days.
The INSTANT I notice any spotting, I down two advil ASAP. 

It prevents it from escalating, in fact to be honest, as long as I keep taking two advil every 4-6 hours, I can get away with pretty much no cramping at all.

It astounds me that that's all I need to take, because I would have the kinds of periods you described - where my back and legs would hurt and the pain would radiate everywhere. Nauseous and shaky. Terrible. 

Was debating on whether or not to post this, but eh:
This may be a less well-received method (and would NOT recommend combining it with pain meds) - but...
Another alternative that works well for me is one glass of wine and a bath with epsom salts. Both are muscle relaxants and ease the intensity of contractions/cramping.


----------



## tympanon

@Red Panda:
Interesting data. Thank you.
I have no medical background. Dark chocolate was once listed as a good source for iron, and it seems to ease my occasional cravings and dizziness on the first day of the cycle fairly well (as is meat). Then again, just relaxing and pamering yourself probably helps as well. Oh. And I have no problems with a 100g tablet of chocolate 

:laughing:


----------

